# Argentine Dogo:



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Are there anyone who might have a male argentine dogo? If so and would you like to have him bred to my female . She is a beautiful dog and she is registered. These dogs were bred for hunting hogs and big cats in Argentine. The male's weight is around 120 pounds and the female is 80 and maybe a little more. Anyway look the breed up on the internet if you have'nt seen or ever heard of them. They are a very interesting breed. They bond real well with family and they truly love small children. So if someone is interested in the pick of the litter or stud fee let me know.......


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I was not aware they were considered an LGD. They are hunting dogs. I have been around some, in the 1980's I flew back to Jersey for a molosser show and saw some there. I would advise you'd be better off searching the web for a reputable breeder of dogos in the US and you may also have to do AI. An interesting breed yes, used for hunting. I think they have a large prey drive, I'd not put one around goats or sheep, personally. And unfortunately another breed not unlike the boerboel who someone else asked about on this forum, where you must be extremely careful about who you buy from, reputation, bloodlines, hereditary factors, dog fighting - this dog is crossed on fighting breeds and used for that unfortunately....etc. You should go on molosser forums (google them you'll find them). Your dog is more suited for family pet/protection/hunting and those forums should answer your questions better than those of us here who have dogs who guard livestock, not hunt, IMHO.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogo, Where do you live? I have a friend, actually many, that hunt Boars in East Texas. Many of them have expressed interest in breeding to my Kangals or Boz Guregh LGD's to augment their breeding programs. I am not sure how it will work, but would add size and physical ability to the dog. But low prey drive may decrease.

Monstermalak.com if you are not familiar with the breeds I mentioned.

Take Care

Also, the molosserdogs.com might have more dogo people.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you have a 120# dogo you need to go run 10# off him so he meets the standard. what has she done to prove herself worth breeding? there are plenty of big white dogs out there but not many real dogos in the USA. so what makes your gyp better than the crap being produced. what does she have to offer to improve the breed or at least maintain the working quality.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't this be moved off the Guard Animal forum please? I thought this forum was for Livestock Guard Animals, not protection dogs or hunting dogs or herding dogs.

We used to have three LGDs and I do know the difference. Not real hard.

Peg


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I got the pleasure of playing with a dogo a while back. She was a little under 100 lbs. and an absolute dream of a dog. Her people brought her from argentina and were so happy with her. I would have one in a flash as a home guard dog. And walking companion. That would keep the fools who bug women on our green belt at bay..lol.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Can't this be moved off the Guard Animal forum please? I thought this forum was for Livestock Guard Animals, not protection dogs or hunting dogs or herding dogs.
> 
> We used to have three LGDs and I do know the difference. Not real hard.
> 
> Peg


I agree....this sounds more like a Barter Board post to me.....


----------

